# Nurgle Daemon Prince - Forgeworld



## Guntor (Jul 11, 2008)

As seen in the Forgeworld web, _"This bloated mound of putrescent flesh represents Mamon, Daemon Prince of Nurgle, but can also be used to represent your own Daemon princes, Greater Daemons or offer an alternative Great Unclean One, (see Codex Chaos Space Marines and Codex Daemons)."_

In this case is the chosen one for representing Kugat'h, Plague Father, in the daemonic army of my friend Nathrill, the Nurglins Herald:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Amazing man the only thing i can say about it is the white on the face looks a bit out of place...Other then that this is one of the best nurgle models i have seen in ages! Have some rep.


----------



## SavageConvoy (Sep 21, 2011)

I think it gave me AIDS just from staring at it. Damn that's impressive.

I actually think the face looks good. The white really helps point out that he has no face and it's all rotted to the bare bone.


----------



## CardShark (Dec 20, 2010)

I agree with savageconvoy well done


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

And this model is available through Forgeworld, right?




[EDIT] checked out forgeworld... It has a reasonable price, too!


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looks bloody amazing bud. Love the oil/gunk drum on the back esp the rust.

Two tiny wee issues first is way to late to fix. Theres a monster mould line or something under the arm. And also you've missed a detail on the weapon arm there's a under the skin pipe from the tank that shows its self for a bit. You've painted it the skin colour id of done it the pipe colour.


----------



## Guntor (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments mates!! You really help me with the model.

Here is his little brother:


----------

